# Katrina Sparring at the 2013 Bob White Invitational



## Yondanchris (Apr 17, 2013)

My student Katrina in one of her sparring matches during this years Bob White Invitational. 
Break Stance Method and Cole Family Sparring Training at work! 
Katrina won 3rd in her sparring division. 

[video=youtube_share;y2zgZ_841LQ]http://youtu.be/y2zgZ_841LQ[/video]


View attachment $Iphone 4-17-13 066.jpg


----------

